# Rhyme or Reason    Forum Game!!!



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 16, 2007)

hopefully no one has started this game yet...so here goes.

  the game works by someone starting it off by throwing out a random word.
 the next poster has to say a word that either Rhymes with it, or has to do with it.

Ex. say someone says "lighter". the next person could say either "Figher" or "flame".  Figher rhymes, and flame has to do with a lighter.
 got it??



 First word ::    *Fart   
*


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 16, 2007)

start


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 16, 2007)

Race......


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 16, 2007)

Face...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ugly......


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 16, 2007)

YOU:rofl: 
Uglybetty.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 17, 2007)

Nerd...........like Dr. Dro


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

Bill Gates


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 17, 2007)

Money................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

honey


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 17, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

tart


----------



## jash (Dec 17, 2007)

fart


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

Jash


----------



## jash (Dec 17, 2007)

Hash


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

M.a.s.h.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 17, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> fart



sry pal, already used.....you loooose

   Dash...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> sry pal, already used.....you loooose
> 
> Dash...


 
HEY, you never said a thing about not repeating.  Be nice to my buddy jash.   

100 meters


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 17, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> HEY, you never said a thing about not repeating. Be nice to my buddy jash.
> 
> 100 meters




 sry, thought it was common knowledge that there are no repetes.......either way.....from here on out...no repeting words!

 SPRINT....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

cell phone


----------



## jash (Dec 17, 2007)

cellophane


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 17, 2007)

Plastic


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

American Express


----------



## theminx (Dec 17, 2007)

shopping :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

egg drop soup


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

Clam chowder


----------



## akirahz (Dec 18, 2007)

Pink counter


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

Pinky and the Brain....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2007)

Slinky


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 18, 2007)

where's my minkey??


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

dude...wheres my car?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2007)

Repo Man


----------



## Geter-D1 (Dec 18, 2007)

towing your van


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 19, 2007)

Car trouble


----------



## akirahz (Dec 19, 2007)

Engine blows up


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Kapow!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 19, 2007)

batman and robin


----------



## Geter-D1 (Dec 19, 2007)

comic book heroes


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

People magazine


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 19, 2007)

celebrity


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 19, 2007)

Star


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

comet


----------



## Miss Lead (Dec 19, 2007)

Haley


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 19, 2007)

bill


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

Clinton


----------



## Geter-D1 (Dec 20, 2007)

i didnt in hail :hitchair:


----------



## Il Stugots (Dec 20, 2007)

i did all my secretaries


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

magic cigar

hahahahaha


----------



## Geter-D1 (Dec 20, 2007)

puff the magic dragon:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hitachi Magic Wand!!!!

(Oh yea baby!!!! )


----------



## theminx (Dec 20, 2007)

harry potter! hey mom u made that difficult  lol i dont know what a hitachi magic wand is :rofl:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 20, 2007)

:rofl: you can tell this is a :stoned: game cause now its hard to tell if your supposed to give the topic of answer to it :rofl: the thread has lost its way, but to get it going again.


Virus :bong2:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 20, 2007)

hacker


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

password


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 20, 2007)

Secret...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

security clearance


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

Security guard...aka...rent a cop...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

badge


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 20, 2007)

Pig     ........a.k.a Cop


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

ham


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

Green Eggs


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

Farm


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

Harm


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

tattered


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

Flatterd


----------



## Geter-D1 (Dec 21, 2007)

scattered


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 21, 2007)

spread.....


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

Fed


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 21, 2007)

D.e.a.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

A.k.a


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 21, 2007)

camera phone


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

WHAT?  what does camera phone either rhyme with...or have anything to do with Also known as???


  sooo,   oRANGE


----------



## theminx (Dec 21, 2007)

apple


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

Snapple


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 21, 2007)

grapple


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

grope


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 21, 2007)

elope


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 21, 2007)

DOPE

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Geter-D1 (Dec 21, 2007)

allicious


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

delicious


----------



## Melissa (Dec 21, 2007)

superstious


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 21, 2007)

Spirits:shocked:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

Ghosts!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 21, 2007)

Toasts and Boasts


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## Melissa (Dec 21, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2007)

photos


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

Centerfold


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

hubba hubba:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

perfect naked bodies


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2007)

You looked


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

fish hooked the crooks


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

red a bunch a books​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

thanked a page a people now they all got the looks. lol :fid:​


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

Rap ....


----------



## jash (Dec 22, 2007)

Map


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

Crapp


----------



## jash (Dec 22, 2007)

Slap


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 22, 2007)

Slaphappy


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

peppermint patty


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2007)

Charlie Brown


----------



## jash (Dec 22, 2007)

Charles Bronson..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2007)

Charles Manson


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

:huh: Hanson


----------



## Hashassin (Dec 22, 2007)

Ted Danson..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 22, 2007)

Beers!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Cheers!



 omg i never thought you would do a Repete.....

Fears...


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2007)

paranoia


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

Stativa High


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2007)

in the sky


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

think i can fly


----------



## jash (Dec 22, 2007)

like a fly..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucy in the sky....................................with dimonds


----------



## Melissa (Dec 22, 2007)

sparkle


----------



## Amsterdam (Dec 22, 2007)

Donnie Darko crazy movie dont know if thats the right spelling


----------

